

Our New and Improved UI - GordyMD
http://blog.workshape.io/new-ui/

======
rowanmanning
This is looking really nice, a big improvement on your initial release! The
Cycle View is useful, it cuts down the time it takes to review jobs massively.
Great work

------
bhhaskin
I like it, nice and modern.

